# 1st gut 2nd gut ?



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

This maybe a stupid question. How can you determine where is the 1st, 2nd, or 3rd gut just by looking at the sea from the shore?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Not a dumb question. In front of and in between (shore side) each set of breakers are the guts. Four in all being wading gut, then first, second and third. Some may say first through fourth gut but I was raised referring to the first off the beach as wading gut.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

I think it was covered here.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3632254


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Maybe this will help.


my understanding was that each of the guts were moved back one per that picture and that the first was the wade gut. But yes that is the general idea, and the number of bars isnt a set standard, it varies on the oceanographic conditions of that area.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

This is the way I was taught the guts are on the beach.This came from some old salts that fished the surf in the 30's, 40's, 50"s & 60's. This is the way the beach is set up.



sharkchum said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I will also add that the deepest part of the gut's are usually right on the shoreward side of the sand bars. Sorry about my crude drawings, I never claimed I was a artist.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey chum i notice you live in dickinson, next time you LBSF on the weekend let me know and maybe we can join up.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Blueshoes said:


> my understanding was that each of the guts were moved back one per that picture and that the first was the wade gut. But yes that is the general idea, and the number of bars isnt a set standard, it varies on the oceanographic conditions of that area.


x2


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

*Another illustration*

Here is another thread where it was discussed and illustrated. Might be helpful as well..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=4393156#post4393156


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

To me, the wade gut is the first gut, the next gut is the second gut. Sometimes I've heardthe first gut called the "beach gut".


----------



## Fbird55 (Sep 26, 2013)

My wife keeps yelling at me about a beer gut. Which one is that?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Fbird55 said:


> My wife keeps yelling at me about a beer gut. Which one is that?


That's the one that comes right after the last bar. :brew2:


----------

